

Keyword Optimization and Usability Analysis for Online Restaurant Menus - dcolemanturner
http://www.dcolemanturner.com/2011/09/keyword-optimization-and-usability-tips-for-restaurant-menus-online/

======
dcolemanturner
Any feedback would be appreciated. Thanks!

